# Competition section!



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Our competition section now has it's own forum on the main board (as opposed to being hidden in the 'About' section). This will hopefully help to make new competitions more noticeable than before  :

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitions/


----------

